# Doesnt matter what you ride....as long as you get muddy.



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Some muddy enthusiast from across the big lake.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

disc it up for us lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... I dont think he's was riding I think he was cultivating his rice field! :bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Ha he looked to happy to be working.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Moving pretty good too!


----------

